
Candid camera: Dutch hacked Russians hacking DNC, including security cameras - erentz
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/dutch-intelligence-hacked-video-cameras-in-office-of-russians-who-hacked-dnc/
======
equalunique
I commented this on Ars. It got downvoted so many times that it's now hidden
on the website. Also I was accused of being a Russian bot several times.

``Just because the US intelligence community gets attribution details in 2014
doesn't mean they didn't fake the attribution for the 2016 DNC hack. That's
like me registering an account with your username on some site and posting
stuff with it - many digital "fingerprints" can be faked. Readers of Ars
should know this.

Also, the author's claim that the US intelligence community attributed the DNC
hack is dubious. James Clapper did, and he threw around a debunked "17
intelligence agencies" slogan[0], but the man's a retired partisan[1]. Recall
that the DNC would not let the FBI do actual forensics on their hacked
server[2] - well, there's one intelligence agency that didn't get a chance to
make an attribution. Recall too that the Crowdstrike's hack report claims were
debunked by the Ukranian army[3] & authenticity of the C&C software was
questioned by many in the cyber security community[4].

[0]
[https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/07/06/clapper_c...](https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/07/06/clapper_confirms_17_intelligence_agencies_russia_story_was_false.html)

[1] [https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-11-17/lawmakers-
re...](https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-11-17/lawmakers-resume-calls-
for-james-clapper-perjury-charges)

[2]
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/05/09/the_fbi_i...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/05/09/the_fbi_is_harder_to_trust_on_the_dnc_hack_because_it_relied_on_crowdstrike.html)

[3] [https://www.voanews.com/a/cyber-firm-rewrites-part-
disputed-...](https://www.voanews.com/a/cyber-firm-rewrites-part-disputed-
russian-hacking-report/3781411.html)

[4] [http://www.zdnet.com/article/no-smoking-gun-for-russian-
dnc-...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/no-smoking-gun-for-russian-dnc-hacks/)
``

